# Finger weg von Alkohol!!!



## Katzun (13 Mai 2008)

Ein 15-jähriger möchte auf eine Party gehen und sich dort betrinken, also fragt er seinen Vater ob er darf. Der Vater erlaubt es ihm, bittet ihn aber nicht allzu tief ins Glas zu schaun.

Als der Junge nach einer langen Party-Nacht morgens aufwacht entdeckt er überall blaue Flecken an sich. Verwunder geht er in die Küche und fragt seinen Vater ob er ihn nachts noch verprügelt hat. Darauf der Vater: "Mein Sohn, hör mir zu. Wenn du nachts um Halb 4 sturmklingelst, geht das in Ordnung. Wenn du danach gleich ins Bad rennst und in die Badewanne kotzt ist das auch in Ordnung. Wenn du mich als Zuhälter bezeichnest, ins schlafzimmer rennst uns zu deiner Mutter sagst "Alte, du bist als nächstes dran!"...gut, das sehe ich auch noch ein. *Aber wenn du dann noch ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den Boden kackst, Salzstangen reinsteckst und rufst "Alter, der Igel wohnt jetzt hier!" - Das geht eindeutig zu weit! *


----------



## floyd (13 Mai 2008)

Ja nicht schlecht:3drofl:


----------

